# Quick Generation 1e AD&D Characters



## Celebrim (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there a resource for quick generation of 1e AD&D/retro characters?

Random generation or simply a stack of sample characters for a given level would be fine.

I may be unexpectedly short a player, and would rather run a quick pickup retro game than plunge forward on my main campaign.


----------



## TheObserver (Mar 6, 2012)

If you have access to the old 1st Ed modules most of them included pregenerated characters.  Otherwise you might just have to bite the bullet and create them ahead of time for handing out at the start of the session.


----------



## MerricB (Mar 6, 2012)

Which level?


----------



## Quickleaf (Mar 7, 2012)

I've downloaded character sheets and stuff from Dragonsfoot before, but a quick search of their site turned up a bit of software called Character Companion: Dragonsfoot - Character Sheets. Good luck!


----------



## Ringlerun (Mar 7, 2012)

Dragonsfoot - First Edition AD&D - Online Character Generator

Dragonsfoot has a character gen for Ad&d


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 7, 2012)

DMG Appendix P

But I suspect the links above can help you better.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 7, 2012)

The last time this came up, I had all the tables and stuff ready and we rolled everything up quick before playing.  It took 30ish minutes and everyone enjoyed it.  They had input on the character and everything they needed to fill in on the sheet, I had ready, so it went real quick.


----------



## Halivar (Mar 7, 2012)

This thread, along with a previous thread where some 1st edition players advised me to make better use of henchmen, inspired me to make a new auto-character-gen project in PHP. It's in it's nascent stages, now, but I plan to add in thieving skills and spell lists next.

My actual 1st edition books are boxed up for my move into a new apartment, so I had to make due with an OSRIC PDF. All the essentials should be there, though:

OSRIC Henchmen Generator

DISCLAIMER: It's a total work-in-progress.


----------



## Halivar (Mar 8, 2012)

[MENTION=3192]howandwhy99[/MENTION] I plan on creating a separate web app for hirelings. That will include all the NPC stuff, including sages.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Mar 9, 2012)

Halivar said:


> [MENTION=3192]howandwhy99[/MENTION] I plan on creating a separate web app for hirelings. That will include all the NPC stuff, including sages.




Good to know. I"m still a clueless on how to make AD&D Sages work in the game, at least under the rules as provided.


----------

